

 Why did HN lose popularity in early-mid 2013? - ekianjo
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/news.ycombinator.com

======
tlb
There is no corresponding dip in our own traffic graphs. It is probably an
Alexa measurement artifact. We started using a CDN and switched to https by
default for logged-in users sometime in 2013, which could affect measurements.

~~~
ekianjo
Got it - thanks for the confirmation. I was not sure how to interpret this.

------
minimaxir
For the record, there's no corresponding dip in the number of Comments and
Stories submitted to HN.

[http://i.imgur.com/r9Ayvb1.png](http://i.imgur.com/r9Ayvb1.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/4FwglA8.png](http://i.imgur.com/4FwglA8.png)

------
ekianjo
As shown in the link, the traffic to HN dropped considerably in early-mid 2013
until it regained traction later in that year. Does anyone here have any
explanation for that sudden drop in 2013?

